# Hey there, From Georgia!



## vrich13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Ya'll, I'm Victoria Richardson from little Loganville, Georgia! I have an American Paint Horse named Chief. He's the best horse ever and he's my number one baby 
I am always looking for any barn work around the Loganville, Monroe, Snellville, Stone Mountain, Lilburn, or any other surrounding areas. I always have new tack for sale and I genuinely love horses. Horses are my life and will forever be my passion!:happydance:
I'm very sociable and really nice, I don't bite.....often :wink:
Anything ya'll need, just ask!!! Can't wait to meet ya'll!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm a paint person too. Do you have any pics of your boy to share with us?


----------



## vrich13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Of course I do!!!! 
They are attatched


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm from Georgia too! Right between Macon and Savannah. :wink: Pretty boy!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome! I am from Georgia too. I am between Macon and Tifton.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## vrich13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I too have an American Paint....a few states above you in North Carolina though...look forward to more pics of your horse


----------

